# el hecho de que + subjuntivo/indicativo



## StellaPolaris

Me podrían aclarar la razón, en términos gramaticales, por qué en la frase 1 el verbo construir está en indicativo, y por otra parte en la frase 2 el verbo llover en subjuntivo? Lo entiendo intuitivamente, pero no me lo puedo explicar. 

1. La denuncia destaca el hecho de que el relleno se construye en las aguas de la Zona de Especial Conservación.

2. El hecho de que hoy llueva nos impide ir a la playa.


----------



## geostan

Bienvenida al foro.

Se pudiera creer que *el hecho de que* se usaría siempre con el indicativo, pero no es verdad, Si la frase empieza por* el hecho de que*, el subjuntivo es muy común. En otras partes de la frase, si la expresión puede sustituirse por el simple *que*, el subjuntivo se determina por éste último. Por le menos así lo veo yo.

El hecho de que no quiera ayudarme me hace pensar que es perezoso.
¿Cómo se explica el hecho de que/el que/que no quiera ayudarme?

En su primera frase, no veo ningún motivo por el subjuntivo.


----------



## riuryK

El indicativo expresa algo que sucede, algo real. El subjuntivo expresa hipótesis. En tu primera frase se usa el indicativo porque el hecho es real, ha sucedido. Estoy de acuerdo con *geostan *cuando dice que no ve motivo para el subjuntivo si esa frase lo que expresa es la posibilidad (hipótesis) de que se construya bla, bla, bla. En este sentido entiendo de que se ha construido (o está construyendo) y por eso se hace la denuncia.

En el segundo caso se quiere expresar que SI llueve (hipótesis) no se puede ir a la playa. En el caso de que ya esté lloviendo, entonces podrías decir "El hecho de estar lloviendo nos impide ir a la playa".

De todas formas la construcción "El hecho de que" suele llevar siempre subjuntivo. Si se quiere expresar como un hecho yo lo diría como he puesto arriba, sustityuendo *el hecho de que* por el infinitivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cenzontle

En los dos casos se trata de un *hecho*, conocido como tal de parte del locutor/escritor.
Pero en tu primera oración, con el indicativo, el locutor indica que presume que el oyente no era consciente del hecho.
Dicho de otra manera, el locutor utiliza la cláusula que sigue a "el hecho de que" para *informar *al oyente de la realidad del hecho.
En tu oración #1, entonces, se presume que el lector no sabía que el relleno se construía.
Mientras tanto, en la oración #2, el locutor presume que el oyente también sabe que está lloviendo.
Ya que no es necesario *informar * al oyente, no se usa el indicativo.


----------



## Archilochus

We could translate "El hecho de que hoy llueva nos impide ir a la playa." into English as "The fact that *it might rain* today is not going to stop us from going to the beach." Right?


----------



## echinocereus

Bienvenida, StellaPolaris, a WR.  Creo que cuando la oración comienza con "El que" o "El hecho de que" el verbo que sigue normalmente está en subjuntivo.  Al comienzo de la oración no se sabe qué clase de expresión va a seguir la primera cláusula.  Esa oración podría ser "El hecho de que hoy llueva es dudable" o "El hecho de que hoy llueva es obvio."  Y, Archilochus, creo que se podría traducir la oración original "The fact that it is raining _(or may/might rain)_ today is stopping us from going to the beach."  Saludos.


----------



## Archilochus

Aaach. Tienes razón.


----------



## Socal3661

Hola Echinocereus

En los ejemplos que nos has dado, si el verbo va en subjuntivo, la frase se traduce en inglés «it may/it might»

Literalmente se traducen así, no?
El hecho de que llueva hoy es dudable = The fact that it rains today is unlikely
El hecho de que llueva hoy es obvio = The fact that rains today is obvious

En la segunda frase por qué se necesita el subjuntivo si es obvio???


----------



## echinocereus

Hi, Socal3661, I wrote the examples as I did precisely to indicate that whatever expression - even one like "es obvio" - that follows "El hecho de que... ," a noun clause at the beginning of the sentence, even when that second clause expression indicates reality, it is my understanding that there is a strong likelihood that Spanish speakers will use subjunctive in that first noun clause that begins "El hecho de que... " because when the speaker begins the sentence he may not know exactly how he will finish it.  Perhaps we should wait for another post by RiuryK.  He did say "De todas formas la construcción "El hecho de que" suele llevar siempre subjuntivo."


----------



## Peterdg

The official grammatical explanation  (NGLE, SVU) is the one that was given by Cenzontle.


----------



## Socal3661

Yes Peterdg, I have already read Cenzontle' s post.  However it is not clear for me since everyone has a different way of explaining and understanding things.


----------



## Peterdg

Socal3661 said:


> Yes Peterdg, I have already read Cenzontle' s post.  However it is not clear for me since everyone has a different way of explaining and understanding things.


Yes, I know it is sometimes confusing. The fact is that these things are very difficult to verify and people may tend to give their own interpretation to how things work. Moreover, explanations given by native speakers may sometimes be of little use to us non native speakers (I'm one myself) because we don't "feel" the subjunctive as they do because our native language doesn't know the concept. The same thing happens to me with my native language: we use structures (especially inversions) that are very difficult to explain to non native speakers. When I see the grammatical theories behind it, I also say "Aah, is that how it works!" but ask me to explain it out of the blue and I would probably also give an answer that is of no use to a non-native speaker.

Anyway, that's why grammars exist. People (grammaticians, or is it grammarians) have looked for patterns of use and have distilled rules and mechanics out of that. These can be used by non-native speakers. That's why I found it important to highlight Cenzontle's answer.

I hope not to have offended anyone; that was certainly not my intention. I always enjoy reading native comments on these grammatical subtleties hoping that one day, I will also be able to "feel" the subjunctive.


----------



## Socal3661

Unfortunately, I think I'll have to throw in the towel on trying to figure this one out.

Peterdg, no offense taken. I thank you for sharing your comments.


----------



## Rondivu

To be on the safe side,  Socal,  I recommend you use the subjunctive when "el hecho de que"  begins the sentence. 

El hecho de que tus padres vengan ( la otra persona ya sabe que van a venir sus padres) a pasar unos días, no implica que tengamos que estar con ellos todo el rato. 

El hecho de que esté lloviendo (la otra persona ya sabe que está lloviendo), no significa que no podamos salir a jugar; hay un patio con techo. 

And the reason is this:

Mientras tanto, en la oración #2, *el locutor* *presume* que el *oyente* también *sabe* que está lloviendo.
*Ya que no es necesario informar al oyente, no se usa el indicativo* (Cenzontle). 

I've been saying out loud 20 sentences beginning with "el hecho de que"  and all of them take the subjunctive. 
I wonder if there is a single one that would take the indicative. (possibly,  who knows, but I can't think of any). 

Regards

Edit:
"El hecho de que llueva hoy es obvio" does not sound natural at all. I can't think of a situation where I would say that. 
I'm sorry


----------



## Socal3661

Gracias Rondivu

Se puede decir que la construcción «el hecho de que» es parecida a la de «sólo porque bla, bla, bla no significa que» que también siempre toma el subjuntivo??

Por ej: Sólo porque me quede en casa no significa que no me guste salir.


----------



## SevenDays

I wonder, does the NGLE call what it says of the subjunctive in this context "the official grammatical explanation", or are we giving it that characterization? The subjunctive is maddening, with many explanations, but I find it curious that a given view is called "official." But that may be the case (I'm not challenging Peter); I don't have the NGLE, so it could be that I'm off on this one. 

Now, while I may take into account whether the person that I'm talking to knows what I'm referring to or not (the former with the subjunctive; the latter, with the indicative), I can also choose a particular mood without considering _my_ interlocutor (or _any_ interlocutor) at all. Put simply (if we can do such thing), the indicative is *objective*; it's the world as it is, whereas the subjunctive is *subjective*; it's the world as I see it. _Destaca el hecho de que se construye; el hecho de que hoy llueve; el hecho de que no quiere ayudarme_; these are all objective, factual, the world as it exists, and therefore constructed with the indicative. _Destaca el hecho de que se construy*a*; el hecho de que hoy lluev*a*; el hecho de que no quier*a* ayudarme_; these are subjective, reflecting the point of view of the speaker, how he sees those realities. My perception *of* reality doesn't alter *the* reality (to an interlocutor, to an outsider, it *is* raining), which means that the subjunctive doesn't undermine the factuality of those situations. So, if it's raining, I can turn to you and say "_el hecho de que llueva hoy es obvio_". The subjunctive doesn't come out of the blue; it comes from the speaker itself; in contexts such as these, the subjunctive simply reflects the speaker's perspective. Of course, this is one possible explanation, and far from "official." 
Cheers


----------



## Peterdg

SevenDays said:


> I wonder, does the NGLE call what it says of the subjunctive in this context "the official grammatical explanation", or are we giving it that characterization? The subjunctive is maddening, with many explanations, but I find it curious that a given view is called "official." But that may be the case (I'm not challenging Peter); I don't have the NGLE, so it could be that I'm off on this one.


No, they don't call it "official;  the "official" is my characterization and I call it that way because it *is* in the NGLE (and in the SVU). I'm a simple soul and I trust them completely.


----------



## SevenDays

Ah, ok, fair enough; just remember, _don't trust anyone; the truth is out there_ (I think that's from an episode of the X-Files, or is it the XNGLE-Files?). By the way, I'm a little dense: what's the SVU?
Cheers


----------



## Peterdg

SevenDays said:


> A what's the SVU?


I know it's hidden very well, but here are the abbreviations that we normally use in the Spanish related forums.

(SVU: = "El subjuntivo, valores y usos": J.Borrego, J.G Asencio, E.Prieto). Julio Borrego also participated in the NGLE. He was the chief editor of the "versión manual" of the NGLE. The SVU was the first book I found that treated the verbal mood in a systematical and analytical way: i.e. something we, non-natives, can grasp. It is referenced in almost every academic work that deals with the verbal mood in Spanish (the authors of these works either agree with the SVU or they don't, but they mention it)


----------



## echinocereus

Sorry, Rondivu, sometimes one makes up a sentence to illustrate a point and creates more confusion.  I was trying to say that if one wishes to say  “El hecho de que... “ at the beginning of a Spanish sentence one is most likely to need subjunctive in that clause – no matter what follows.  I still think that is a fairly safe generalization for students and never mind the reason why.  

About my example with "es obvio" and I am not challenging your comment on a sentence in your own language:  Suppose a speaker is a native of some area of your country that has extremely rainy weather at a certain time of year and this moment is that time of year.  If you are that speaker and someone asks you about the weather in that area at this moment and you wanted to say “The fact that it is raining there now is obvious – if one looks at the calendar!” how would you say that in Spanish.  I am truly curious.  Gracias en avance.  Y un saludo.


----------



## SevenDays

Peterdg said:


> I know it's hidden very well, but here are the abbreviations that we normally use in the Spaninsh related forums.
> 
> (SVU: = "El subjuntivo, valores y usos: J.Borrego, J.G Asencio, E.Prieto). Julio Borrego also participated in the NGLE. He was the chief editor of the "versión manual" of the NGLE. The SVU was the first book I found that treated the verbal mood in a systematical and analytical way: i.e. something we, non-natives, can grasp. It is referenced in almost every academic work that deals with the verbal mood in Spanish (the authors of these works either agree with the SVU or they don't, but they mention it)



Of course!
Thanks. 
(tsk tsk tsk; I should, _ahem_, read all those rules...)
Cheers


----------



## Julvenzor

echinocereus said:


> Sorry, Rondivu, sometimes one makes up a sentence to illustrate a point and creates more confusion.  I was trying to say that if one wishes to say  “El hecho de que... “ at the beginning of a Spanish sentence one is most likely to need subjunctive in that clause – no matter what follows.  I still think that is a fairly safe generalization for students and never mind the reason why.
> 
> About my example with "es obvio" and I am not challenging your comment on a sentence in your own language:  Suppose a speaker is a native of some area of your country that has extremely rainy weather at a certain time of year and this moment is that time of year.  If you are that speaker and someone asks you about the weather in that area at this moment and you wanted to say “The fact that it is raining there now is obvious – if one looks at the calendar!” how would you say that in Spanish.  I am truly curious.  Gracias *de antemano/anticipadas*.  Y un saludo.




Hi echinocereus, 

I would say in Spanish: _Es obvio el hecho de que esté lloviendo allí/allá ahora - si uno mira el calendario/almanaque_
I would always use subjunctive, overall, in order to "increase" the irony.

See you soon!


----------



## echinocereus

Gracias, Julvenzor por la traducción de mi oración y gracias también por la corrección.  Ya sabía "de antemano" de antemano   y no sé en qué pensaba cuando terminé ese aporte.  Un saludo.


----------



## Julvenzor

echinocereus said:


> Gracias, Julvenzor por la traducción de mi oración y gracias también por la corrección.  Ya sabía "de antemano" de antemano   y no sé en qué pensaba cuando terminé ese aporte.  Un saludo.




Nada que lamentar. Ha sido un desliz como otro cualquiera, no es que de por sí sea incorrecto "en avance"; sino que no transmite cuanto debiera transmitir.


----------



## Rondivu

Socal3661 said:


> Gracias Rondivu
> 
> Se puede decir que la construcción «el hecho de que» es parecida a la de «sólo porque bla, bla, bla no significa que» que también siempre toma el subjuntivo??
> 
> Por ej: Sólo porque me quede en casa no significa que no me guste salir.


Sí. La diferencia está en el registro. 
"El hecho de que" es, quizás, más formal. El ejemplo de la lluvia y de salir a jugar (mensaje 14), se supone que lo dice un niño. Los niños no hablan así y lo más lógico es que dijesen algo como esto:

Que esté lloviendo ahora no quiere decir que no podamos salir a jugar. 
Porque esté lloviendo ahora no quiere decir que no podamos... 
Un saludo


SevenDays said:


> Put simply (if we can do such thing), the indicative is objective; it's the world as it is, whereas the subjunctive is subjective; it's the world as I see it. Destaca el hecho de que se construye; el hecho de que hoy llueve; el hecho de que no quiere ayudarme; these are all objective, factual, the world as it exists, and therefore constructed with the indicative.



Capto la idea pero ¿podría, por favor, poner un par de ejemplos completos con el uso de "el hecho de que" e indicativo al principio de una oración, y no sólo la primera parte de la oración? 
Gracias 
Un saludo


echinocereus said:


> Sorry, Rondivu, sometimes one makes up a sentence to illustrate a point and creates more confusion. I was trying to say that if one wishes to say “El hecho de que... “ at the beginning of a Spanish sentence one is most likely to need subjunctive in that clause – no matter what follows. I still think that is a fairly safe generalization for students and never mind the reason why.
> 
> About my example with "es obvio" and I am not challenging your comment on a sentence in your own language: Suppose a speaker is a native of some area of your country that has extremely rainy weather at a certain time of year and this moment is that time of year. If you are that speaker and someone asks you about the weather in that area at this moment and you wanted to say “The fact that it is raining there now is obvious – if one looks at the calendar!” how would you say that in Spanish. I am truly curious. Gracias en avance. Y un saludo.



There is no need to apologise, Echinocereus. I don't think you created any confusion. Your assumption is fine and that is what I would also recommend, to always use the subjunctive after a clause beginning with "el hecho de que" to be on the safe side. 
As for "el hecho de que llueva hoy es obvio", I must say it is very well structured grammatically speaking but I still cannot figure out a situation in which I would say it. (I am really sorry I do not understand the situation you are describing in this particular case). 
Regards


----------



## SevenDays

Rondivu said:


> ...
> 
> Capto la idea pero ¿podría, por favor, poner un par de ejemplos completos con el uso de "el hecho de que" e indicativo al principio de una oración, y no sólo la primera parte de la oración?
> Gracias
> Un saludo



¿Algo así?
_El hecho de que tiene moretones demuestra que fue golpeado
El hecho de que viene con hambre indica que no toma desayuno
El hecho de que está lista para enchufar y usar es una de las ventajas de esta impresora
_
Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

SevenDays said:


> ¿Algo así?
> _El hecho de que tiene moretones demuestra que fue golpeado
> El hecho de que viene con hambre indica que no toma desayuno
> El hecho de que está listo para enchufar y usar es una de las ventajas de esta impresora
> _
> Saludos


Algo así  Además, suenan muy naturales. 
En la tercera "lista", ¿no?


----------



## juan2937

Julvenzor said:


> Hi echinocereus,
> I would say in Spanish: _Es obvio el hecho de que esté lloviendo allí/allá ahora - si uno mira el calendario/almanaque_
> I would always use subjunctive, overall, in order to "increase" the irony.
> See you soon!


Es obvio(adjective) locution of certainty ES obvio el hecho de que *está *lloviendo allá ahora. This is a copular construction (Es obvio) with an adjacent as nominal predicate giving the reason or explaining the fact of raining.


----------



## juan2937

Rondivu said:


> Algo así  Además, suenan muy naturales.
> En la tercera "lista", ¿no?



Subjective evaluation and judgement I would use subjunctive.


----------



## echinocereus

Oh, SevenDays, I was so happy with "El hecho de que... " and subjunctive and then I read your wonderful sentences using the indicative.  Would it be possible to use subjunctive in those subordinate clauses and not "do violence to" the intent of the sentences?  Or is it only correct to use indicative in those contexts?  Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

juan2937 said:


> Subjective evaluation and judgement I would use subjunctive.



Dice que suena muy natural. ¿Hay alguna manera de evaluar lo natural de una frase que no sea subjetiva?

Un saludo


----------



## juan2937

Lurrezko said:


> Dice que suena muy natural. ¿Hay alguna manera de evaluar lo natural de una frase que no sea subjetiva?
> Un saludo



La naturalidad no puede reñir con las normas, si yo hago un juicio de valor o una evaluación es mi opinión *subjetiva*, puede que otros piensen *diferente *sobre la realidad *objetiva*. Mi juicio sobre los moretones puede que otros piensen que fue el producto de una riña familiar, un golpe contra la puerta o una caída por un resbalón. Ahora si los interlocutores están viendo lo mismo una pelea callejera es obvio que el resultado de los moretones obedece a los golpes recibidos.


----------



## Lurrezko

juan2937 said:


> La naturalidad no puede reñir con las normas, si yo hago un juicio de valor o una evaluación es mi opinión *subjetiva*, puede que otros piensen *diferente *sobre la realidad *objetiva*. Mi juicio sobre los moratones puede que otros piensen que fue el producto de una riña familiar, un golpe contra la puerta o una caída por un resbalón. Ahora si los interlocutores están viendo lo mismo una pelea callejera es obvio que el resultado de los moretones obedece a los golpes recibidos.



Juan, lo que hemos visto en este hilo tan interesante es que no hay una regla que dicte que esta construcción va seguida de subjuntivo. Por lo tanto, las frases que a SevenDays y a Rondivu les suenan naturales no están reñidas con ninguna norma. Y calificar una construcción correcta de _natural_ sólo puede hacerse desde la subjetividad, como es obvio. A usted no le suenan naturales, y eso es tan subjetivo como lo opuesto.

Un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

echinocereus said:


> Oh, SevenDays, I was so happy with "El hecho de que... " and subjunctive and then I read your wonderful sentences using the indicative.  Would it be possible to use subjunctive in those subordinate clauses and not "do violence to" the intent of the sentences?  Or is it only correct to use indicative in those contexts?  Un saludo.



Yes, of course; the subjunctive would fit just as well. To be honest, I could go with either one in those examples (or perhaps, I couldn't rule out either). The subjunctive is always _subjective_, and if that subjectivity is all you need to use the subjunctive with "el hecho de que" (a sort of set phrase, then), then that's absolutely fine. So, yes, you can be happy, still.
Cheers


----------



## juan2937

Lurrezko said:


> Juan, lo que hemos visto en este hilo tan interesante es que no hay una regla que dicte que esta construcción va seguida de subjuntivo. Por lo tanto, las frases que a SevenDays y a Rondivu les suenan naturales no están reñidas con ninguna norma. Y calificar una construcción correcta de _natural_ sólo puede hacerse desde la subjetividad, como es obvio. A usted no le suenan naturales, y eso es tan subjetivo como lo opuesto.
> Un saludo


No tengo dudas de que el hilo es muy interesante. Además difícil. Yo creo que el factor más controversial es que para mí *es un hecho* semánticamente es algo diferente a ' *el hecho de que*' conlleva algo *ya conocido (something known) *mientras *es un hecho* =it is a fact. También hay que tener en cuenta los transpositores que conjunción y que relativo los cuales pueden ser precedidos de la preposición '*DE*' la más común de los adyacentes prepostivos nominales. 
El hecho de que yo *sea *cirujano general no quiere decir que pueda hacer un transplante de corazón, no estoy informando pues mi interlocutor sabe que soy cirujano general pero hago un juicio de valor al afirmar que 'no pueda hacer un transplante de corazón lo cual es *cierto *que es *mi opinión personal ética *sobre algo no real *el transplante* pues no lo estoy haciendo. Quiere esto decir que está en el mundo *subjetivo *de mi mente y mis habilidades personales de entrenamiento etc.Some authors call this subjunctive factual subjunctive.


----------



## SevenDays

Rondivu said:


> Algo así  Además, suenan muy naturales.
> En la tercera "lista", ¿no?



Ah, claro que sí; gracias por la corrección.
Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

juan2937 said:


> Es obvio(adjective) locution of certainty ES obvio el hecho de que *está *lloviendo allá ahora. This is a copular construction (Es obvio) with an adjacent as nominal predicate giving the reason or explaining the fact of raining.




O más coloquialmente "está claro que allí está lloviendo". La verdad es que no consigo encajarla con "el hecho de que" + subjuntivo y verle esa ironía que menciona Julvenzor en el mensaje 22, aunque seguramente - y no lo digo en tono de guasa, sino con respeto- con esa gracia que tienen los andaluces al hablar, cambie la cosa.( ¡Ozú mi arma, arikitaun!)  
Un saludo


echinocereus said:


> Would it be possible to use subjunctive in those subordinate clauses and not "do violence to" the intent of the sentences?  Or is it only correct to use indicative in those contexts?  Un saludo.


Yes, in SevenDays's examples both indicative and subjunctive are correct. If you always use the subjunctive after "el hecho de que" (when it begins the sentence), you can rest assured you will be fine. 
Rule of thumb:
Always use the subjunctive whenever "el hecho de que" is at the beginning. (you said so some posts ago). 
Regards


----------



## Cenzontle

My comment (#4, above) was to the effect that "el hecho de que" uses the indicative when it introduces a clause whose purpose is to inform
(which is a minority of its uses, I think we can safely say).
I want to add that—because of the tendency for "old information" to precede "new information"—that informing clause, with the indicative, tends to come last in the sentence.
Acting on this principle, I would try to answer echinocereus's question (#20)—How would you translate “The fact that it is raining there now is obvious"—as follows:
Assuming that "it is raining" is new information for my listener, I would do what I can to move it away from the beginning of my sentence.
I would take advantage of the provision in Spanish that the subject can follow the predicate.
I would say "Es obvio [el hecho de] que está lloviendo, si se toma en cuenta el calendario."
I hope native-speakers will find this order and mood-choice natural.
-----
P.S.:  Oops, I hadn't read the second page of comments when I wrote this.  I see my intuition about putting "Es obvio" first confirmed.
And I see the subjunctive/indicative question is still up in the air.
Also—nothing personal, echinocereus—but I think it is strange to inform someone about the rain by beginning a sentence with "The fact that it is raining...".
It's like saying "Even though I know this will be a surprise for you, I'm going to pretend to be blasé about it by putting it in a subordinate clause."


----------



## Rondivu

Cenzontle said:


> Assuming that "it is raining" is new information for my listener, I would do what I can to move it away from the beginning of my sentence.
> I would take advantage of the provision in Spanish that the subject can follow the predicate.
> I would say "Es obvio [el hecho de] que está lloviendo, si se toma en cuenta el calendario."
> I hope native-speakers will find this order and mood-choice natural.



Yes, this makes perfect sense. In fact, it is pretty much the same or very similar to the examples given by SevenDays in post # 26.(" el hecho de que" at the beginning + indicative)

El hecho de que está/ (also, estará) lloviendo allí es obvio, teniendo en cuenta el calendario. 

*In Spanish of Spain, I would say "si se tiene en cuenta el calendario" Maybe in Latinamerica they use "tomar en cuenta". Honestly, I don't know. 
I'm not correcting you. I just wanted to tell you how we would say it over here. 

Regards



echinocereus said:


> Suppose a speaker is a native of some area of your country that has extremely rainy weather at a certain time of year and this moment is that time of year. If you are that speaker and someone asks you about the weather in that area at this moment and you wanted to say “The fact that it is raining there now is obvious – if one looks at the calendar!” how would you say that in Spanish. I am truly curious.



Hello again, Echinocereus 
After reading Cenzontle's last post and going back to your old post to reconsider the situation you gave, I have reached the conclusion that I would never say in Spanish:
"El hecho de que esté lloviendo allí es obvio". 
I would most likely say:
Está claro que estará lloviendo allí. 
"Está claro" because it is that certain time of year when it rains a lot, but "estará" because I'm not sure if it is raining now, despite being that certain time of year when we get a lot of rain. So, in a way, I'm making an assumption, even though I say "está claro". 
I know I said "está claro que allí está lloviendo" (post #37) is what I would say but, on second thoughts, I prefer the other one. 
I'm sorry about the confusion. 
Regards


----------



## echinocereus

I would like to thank a number of foreros, particularly Rondivu, Julvenzor, SevenDays and Cenzontle, for your kind responses to the invented situation in my post #20 about the “rain in Spain.”  

Grammatical observations in texts that I have trusted over the years have always informed me that it is correct to use subjunctive in Spanish after “El hecho de que... “ at the beginning of a sentence.  It was very interesting to me to learn that, as with many “solid” observations concerning the workings of language, there are acceptable exceptions to the usual “rule” about “El hecho de que... “ plus subjunctive.

I shall continue to be comfortable using subjunctive after “El hecho de que... “ and at this point I know I should probably, as we say, “let well enough alone,” but curiosity regularly overrules better judgment and I have one more question for Rondivu.

Rondivu, you said that you could not imagine any situation in which you would say  “El hecho de que esté lloviendo allí es obvio.”  I understand your explanation of your preference for “Está claro” plus an indicative to express the indicated thought.

My question is:  What do you think would be a good example of a sentence formed with “El hecho de que” plus subject and verb in subjunctive plus some impersonal expression of belief, truth or reality such as “es obvio” (_or evidente, cierto, indudable, verdad, etc.) _?  Thank you again.


----------



## Rondivu

Hello Echinocereus, 
I don't know if the following is what you're asking me to give as an example. I hope it is. 

A girl to her naughty boyfriend:
El hecho de que me vayas a llamar (por teléfono) es obvio que ya no me lo creeré hasta que lo hagas. Siempre dices que me vas a llamar pero nunca lo haces. ¡Ja! Son ya tantas mentiras. Eres un *¤¥#×*#

Regards


----------



## echinocereus

What a delightful example, Rondivu!  I especially like the "*#x*#," which is of course understandable in any language.   Thank you.  Echi  

Afterthought -  Could your line also read:  "El hecho de que me vayas a llamar_ (por teléfono)_ es obvio.  Ya no me lo creeré hasta que lo hagas."?   I am persistent...


----------



## Rondivu

echinocereus said:


> What a delightful example, Rondivu!  I especially like the "*#x*#," which is of course understandable in any language.   Thank you.  Echi
> 
> Afterthought -  Could your line also read:  "El hecho de que me vayas a llamar_ (por teléfono)_ es obvio.  Ya no me lo creeré hasta que lo hagas."?   I am persistent...



I'm glad you've liked the example. Actually, what that girl would tell his boyfriend in a more natural way would be something like... 

Eso de que me vas a llamar no te lo crees ni tú. Me lo creeré cuando lo hagas... etc. 

I'm afraid you can't put a full stop after "obvio", since it reinforces "... ya no me lo creeré". 

Es obvio (está claro)  que no me lo creeré hasta que lo hagas. (Presumably, he always tells her he will call her but  in the end it's the same old story, no phone call. So it's clear she won't believe that is going to  happen until he actually calls her). 

Regards


----------



## micafe

Julvenzor said:


> Hi echinocereus,
> 
> I would say in Spanish: _Es obvio el hecho de que esté lloviendo allí/allá ahora - si uno mira el calendario/almanaque_
> I would always use subjunctive, overall, in order to "increase" the irony.
> 
> See you soon!



Good translation, Julvenzor, but putting "es obvio" at the end of the sentence sounds much better to my ears:

"El hecho de que esté lloviendo allá ahora es obvio". .


----------



## micafe

Rondivu said:


> Hello Echinocereus,
> I don't know if the following is what you're asking me to give as an example. I hope it is.
> 
> A girl to her naughty boyfriend:
> El hecho de que me vayas a llamar (por teléfono) es obvio que ya no me lo creeré hasta que lo hagas. Siempre dices que me vas a llamar pero nunca lo haces. ¡Ja! Son ya tantas mentiras. Eres un *¤¥#×*#
> 
> Regards



I don't understand your sentence, Rondivu. What is obvious?, the fact that he's going to call or the fact that you don't believe him? 

Sorry..


----------



## Julvenzor

micafe said:


> Good translation, Julvenzor, but putting "es obvio" at the end of the sentence sounds much better to my ears:
> 
> "*(*El hecho de que esté lloviendo allá ahora*)*= *Eso* es obvio". .




Take care, micafe. You cannot separate a subject from the verb (no comma).

A pleasure, my lovely friend.


----------



## Rondivu

micafe said:


> I don't understand your sentence, Rondivu. What is obvious?, the fact that he's going to call or the fact that you don't believe him?
> 
> Sorry..



Hola, Micafe:
"Es obvio" se refiere a "... que ya no me lo creeré". Me gustaría saber el porqué de tu duda. A lo mejor la oración necesita un retoque para que no haya ambigüedad, algo que,  en principio, a mí no me lo parece. 
Un saludo

Hola, Julvenzor:
Si lo que está entre paréntesis está en inglés, que creo que sí, debería ser "comma"; "coma", en inglés, es lo que nosotros conocemos por  el estado patológico que se caracteriza por la pérdida de la conciencia, la sensibilidad y la capacidad motora voluntaria.
Un saludo


----------



## micafe

Yes! Yes! you're totally right. My bad, dear Julvencitor . Sometimes I do those things without thinking.. 

Gracias por lo de "lovely"


----------



## micafe

Rondivu said:


> Hola, Micafe:
> "Es obvio" se refiere a "... que ya no me lo creeré". Me gustaría saber el porqué de tu duda. A lo mejor la oración necesita un retoque para que no haya ambigüedad, algo que,  en principio, a mí no me lo parece.
> Un saludo



<<El hecho de que me vayas a llamar (por teléfono) es obvio que ya no me lo creeré hasta que lo hagas.>>

Esto es algo que yo no diría. Naturalmente "el hecho de que..." es el tema del hilo, pero desde que vi la primera frase con "obvio" no me sonó. 

El problema, creo, es el orden de las palabras, Rondivu.. 

Yo diría "*es obvio que yo no voy a creer más en el hecho de que me vas a llamar" *(indicativo). Podría usar el subjuntivo, claro, pero el indicativo me suena mejor. 

Por eso les decimos a los estudiantes que si quieren salvarse en salud, utilicen el subjuntivo. Pero para mí, en esta frase en particular, suena mejor el indicativo. 

Un saludo para ti también...


----------



## Rondivu

Gracias por la respuesta, Micafe. Creo que estás mezclando algunas cuestiones.
Tal cual has puesto la oración con indicativo es precisamente lo que comentábamos no sé cuántos hilos atrás. 
La cuestión es que en tu ejemplo "el hecho de que" no encabeza la oración; no es principio de frase, que es precisamente cuando el subjuntivo hace acto de presencia en la mayoría de los casos (se ha visto aquí que no siempre es así). 
¡Claro que yo también lo diría como tú! No exactamente así, pero casi (lee, por favor, los mensajes 37 y 39). 
Ya dije desde que leí el ejemplo de Echinocereus que a mí no me sonaba bien y no me imaginaba ninguna situación en la que pudiera incluirlo, a pesar de ser gramaticalmente perfecto. 
El ejemplo al que te refieres lo puse tal cual porque Equinocereus así me lo pidió. 
Un saludo

P.D: la oración no te parecía ambigua entonces; más bien, no te sonaba natural ( a mí tampoco) 



echinocereus said:


> Rondivu, you said that you could not imagine any situation in which you would say “El hecho de que esté lloviendo allí es obvio.” I understand your explanation of your preference for “Está claro” plus an indicative to express the indicated thought.
> 
> My question is: What do you think would be a good example of *a sentence formed with “El hecho de que” plus subject and verb in subjunctive plus some impersonal expression of belief, truth or reality such as “es obvio” (or evidente, cierto, indudable, verdad, etc.) ? *Thank you again.


----------



## echinocereus

Hola a todos otra vez.  Habiendo estado yo afuera por un par de horas, veo que he perdido unos cuantos aportes.  Hola a ti, Micafe...

Pues, Rondivu, refiriéndome a tu aporte #43, quisiera mencionarte lo siguiente:

Lo que tú dices – I'm afraid you can't put a full stop after "obvio", since it reinforces "... ya no me lo creeré" – es precisamente lo que temía; es decir, temía el hecho de que no te pareciera natural cualquier oración que incluyera solamente los tres elementos que yo había mencionado:  “El hecho de que... “ más sujeto y verbo en subjuntivo más expresión impersonal como “es obvio” _(o – evidente, cierto, indudable, verdad, etc.)_

Si algún día de éstos se te ocurre una oración que pueda incluir esos tres elementos y que te suene natural, me interesaría verla.

Que yo sepa, debiera ser posible crear tal oración a no ser que en el mundo de habla española simplemente no se use esa construcción y nunca vaya a sonarles a Uds. natural.

Gracias por tus esfuerzos, Rondivu, y por los de los otros foreros que han participado en este "ejercicio."  También espero que la OP StellaPolaris haya aprendido algo que la ayude en este hilo muy largo.  

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## juan2937

echinocereus said:


> Hola a todos otra vez.  Habiendo estado yo afuera por un par de horas, veo que he perdido unos cuantos aportes.  Hola a ti, Micafe...
> Pues, Rondivu, refiriéndome a tu aporte #43, quisiera mencionarte lo siguiente:
> Lo que tú dices – I'm afraid you can't put a full stop after "obvio", since it reinforces "... ya no me lo creeré" – es precisamente lo que temía; es decir, temía el hecho de que no te pareciera natural cualquier oración que incluyera solamente los tres elementos que yo había mencionado:  “El hecho de que... “ más sujeto y verbo en subjuntivo más expresión impersonal como “es obvio” _(o – evidente, cierto, indudable, verdad, etc.)_
> 
> Si algún día de éstos se te ocurre una oración que pueda incluir esos tres elementos y que te suene natural, me interesaría verla.
> 
> Que yo sepa, debiera ser posible crear tal oración a no ser que en el mundo de habla española simplemente no se use esa construcción y nunca vaya a sonarles a Uds. natural.
> 
> Gracias por tus esfuerzos, Rondivu, y por los de los otros foreros que han participado en este "ejercicio."  También espero que la OP StellaPolaris haya aprendido algo que la ayude en este hilo muy largo.
> Un saludo cordial.



El tema sigue y seguirá siendo muy interesante, Echinocereus, ayudaría mucho distinguir 'QUE' relativo de 'QUE' conjunción en las construcciones con *El hecho de que*, y cuando es una subordinada complementaria prepositiva nominal después de la preposición DE. Vale recordar que cuando se usa el que relativo la subordinada es el sujeto de la oración, cuando es una conjunción QUE después de la PREPOSICIÓN DE es una adyacente nominal prepositiva complementaria, no sujeto como con el que relativo.


----------



## micafe

Rondivu said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, Micafe. Creo que estás mezclando algunas cuestiones.
> Tal cual has puesto la oración con indicativo es precisamente lo que comentábamos no sé cuántos hilos atrás.
> La cuestión es que en tu ejemplo "el hecho de que" no encabeza la oración; no es principio de frase, que es precisamente cuando el subjuntivo hace acto de presencia en la mayoría de los casos (se ha visto aquí que no siempre es así).
> ¡Claro que yo también lo diría como tú! No exactamente así, pero casi (lee, por favor, los mensajes 37 y 39).
> Ya dije desde que leí el ejemplo de Echinocereus que a mí no me sonaba bien y no me imaginaba ninguna situación en la que pudiera incluirlo, a pesar de ser gramaticalmente perfecto.
> El ejemplo al que te refieres lo puse tal cual porque Equinocereus así me lo pidió.
> Un saludo
> 
> P.D: la oración no te parecía ambigua entonces; más bien, no te sonaba natural ( a mí tampoco)



Hola Rondivu: Lo que pasa es que yo llegué tarde al foro por 'invitación' de mi gran amiga Echinocerous y, la verdad, no he tenido tiempo de leer todos los comentarios. Ya no puedo pasar tanto tiempo como antes aquí y me pierdo muchas de las discusiones interesantes.


----------



## LitaSt

Aprovecho de este hilo para plantearles esta duda:
- "aquel día no te hablé porque estabas con tus amigas"
- "bueno, entonces el hecho de que no me *hablaste*/*hablaras* ese dia fue solo tu culpa"

Según las explicaciones que acabo de leer, el verbo aquí iría en subjuntivo porque ambos los interlocutores saben que él no le habló ese día?


----------



## Cenzontle

Así lo veo yo.  La cláusula introducida por "el hecho de que" no tiene como propósito el *informar *al interlocutor (ya que éste, como tú dices, ya sabe que no le habló).
Si esa cláusula existiera para informar, iría en indicativo.


----------



## levmac

StellaPolaris said:


> Me podrían aclarar la razón, en términos gramaticales, por qué en la frase 1 el verbo construir está en indicativo, y por otra parte en la frase 2 el verbo llover en subjuntivo? Lo entiendo intuitivamente, pero no me lo puedo explicar.
> 
> 1. La denuncia destaca el hecho de que el relleno se construye en las aguas de la Zona de Especial Conservación.
> 
> 2. El hecho de que hoy llueva nos impide ir a la playa.



One more approach just occurred to me.

In the first sentence, "el hecho de que" is almost meaningless. In English "the fact that" here could be replaced with "that". 

In the second sentence "el hecho de que" (and the same goes for "que" in these kinds of sentences) could be replaced with "just because".


----------



## Cenzontle

Okay, I also have an observation to add:
There is a tendency to put "old" (or known) information before new information.
For this reason, "el hecho de que" at the beginning of a sentence is likely to be referring to known information, and thus followed by the subjunctive.
If you have to break the news that it's raining to someone who's not aware of it, you conceivably could say
"You should be aware of the fact that it's raining" (levmac's "meaningless" use of the phrase).
It would be odd to break the news by saying "The fact that it's raining is something you should be aware of."


----------



## ocelot

Creo que en este asunto hay mucha variación entre dialectos.

Según la catedrática del español en mi universidad (que no es una hablante nativa pero ha publicado una gramática de español para estudiantes de mi país), *el (hecho de) que *siempre requiere el subjuntivo cuando la oración subordinada funciona como sujeto: 

_El hecho de que Jorge coma solo carne no interesa a nadie._

Si, por otra parte, tiene otro papel sintáctico, se utiliza el indicativo:

_Me acaban de informar del hecho de que Jorge come sólo carne._

Los españoles del foro me dirán si la regla es válida o no, pero creo que en otros dialectos, como p.ej el rioplatense, no lo es. Por lo general, me parece que en español de América, el subjuntivo se suele utilizar un poco menos que en el de España.


----------



## Cenzontle

Muy interesante la contribución de ocelot, de que
el modo verbal tras "el hecho de que" depende (¿dependa?) del papel gramatical de la cláusula subordinada -- sujeto u otra función (dentro del predicado) -- *criterio sintáctico*.
Especialmente al lado de mi sugerencia de que el mismo depende de lo nuevo o lo conocido de la información de dicha cláusula -- *criterio*, digamos, *semántico*.
Ya que el español es -- esencial, aunque no exclusivamente -- un idioma del tipo SVO (sujeto, verbo, objeto),
y gracias a la tendencia a colocar la información "temática" (conocida) hacia el principio de la oración y la nueva hacia el fin,
hay una fuerte correspondencia entre el *sujeto *y la *información conocida*, por un lado, frente al *predicado *con la *información nueva* por el otro.
Lo que tienen en común estos dos puntos de vista (sintáctico frente al semántico) es
la tendencia a dictar el *subjuntivo *tras "el hecho de que" cuando va a *principios *de la oración, y el *indicativo *cuando se coloca hacia el *fin*.
Todo esto sugiere que, para escoger entre el criterio sintáctico y el semántico, tendríamos que buscar oraciones en las que el sujeto fuera el vehículo de la información nueva y, como consecuencia, se colocara hacia el fin de la oración -- orden OVS, inversión permitida en el español. 
Lo mejor sería buscar ejemplos ya escritos por autores inconscientes de nuestra pregunta. 
Faltando éstos por el momento, podríamos imaginar oraciones como la siguiente:
"Que va a llover, lo indica el hecho de que (hay/haya) un montón de nubes oscuras en en cielo."


----------



## Amapolas

ocelot said:


> Creo que en este asunto hay mucha variación entre dialectos.
> 
> Según la catedrática del español en mi universidad (que no es una hablante nativa pero ha publicado una gramática de español para estudiantes de mi país), *el (hecho de) que *siempre requiere el subjuntivo cuando la oración subordinada funciona como sujeto:
> 
> _El hecho de que Jorge coma solo carne no interesa a nadie._
> 
> Si, por otra parte, tiene otro papel sintáctico, se utiliza el indicativo:
> 
> _Me acaban de informar del hecho de que Jorge come sólo carne._
> 
> Los españoles del foro me dirán si la regla es válida o no, pero creo que en otros dialectos, como p.ej el rioplatense, no lo es. Por lo general, me parece que en español de América, el subjuntivo se suele utilizar un poco menos que en el de España.


En realidad, en el español rioplatense se usa de la misma forma que en los ejemplos que citaste.


----------



## Lena 11

levmac said:


> One more approach just occurred to me.
> 
> 
> In the second sentence "el hecho de que" (and the same goes for "que" in these kinds of sentences) could be replaced with "just because".



Hello, how would you phrase the second sentence starting with "just because"? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cholo234

Lena 11 said:


> Hello, how would you phrase the second sentence starting with "just because"? Thank you in advance!


The following examples are with negative sentences. I disagree respectully with " In the second sentence "el hecho de que" (and the same goes for "que" in these kinds of sentences) could be replaced with "just because". Look at the following sentence:  _El hecho de que yo sea mayor que vosotros no significa que no os voy a entender.  _When _no_ follows "el hecho de que", then it can mean "just because."




*Just Because Denies an Inference*
But any native speaker of English can easily understand the meaning of_ Just because you’re right, that doesn’t mean I’m wrong,_ and _Just because you’re right, that doesn’t mean you’re not annoying._ What these sentences are doing is denying an inference that someone might mistakenly be making; specifically, _If I’m right, then you’re wrong,_ and _If I’m right, then I’m not annoying._ The same goes for the more common versions without a clear subject:_ Just because you’re correct doesn’t mean I’m wrong_ and _Just because you’re correct doesn’t mean you’re not annoying._

*just because*
phrase
You use just because when you want to say that a particular situation should not necessarily make you come to a particular conclusion.
[informal, spoken]
Just because it has a good tune does not mean it is great music.
Just because something has always been done a certain way does not make it right.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Because it's raining today we won't be going to the beach.  
The fact that it's raining today is keeping us from going to the beach._


----------



## Lena 11

Cholo234 said:


> The following examples are with negative sentences. I disagree respectully with " In the second sentence "el hecho de que" (and the same goes for "que" in these kinds of sentences) could be replaced with "just because". Look at the following sentence:  _El hecho de que yo sea mayor que vosotros no significa que no os voy a entender.  _When _no_ follows "el hecho de que", then it can mean "just because."
> View attachment 47828
> *Just Because Denies an Inference*
> But any native speaker of English can easily understand the meaning of_ Just because you’re right, that doesn’t mean I’m wrong,_ and _Just because you’re right, that doesn’t mean you’re not annoying._ What these sentences are doing is denying an inference that someone might mistakenly be making; specifically, _If I’m right, then you’re wrong,_ and _If I’m right, then I’m not annoying._ The same goes for the more common versions without a clear subject:_ Just because you’re correct doesn’t mean I’m wrong_ and _Just because you’re correct doesn’t mean you’re not annoying._
> 
> *just because*
> phrase
> You use just because when you want to say that a particular situation should not necessarily make you come to a particular conclusion.
> [informal, spoken]
> Just because it has a good tune does not mean it is great music.
> Just because something has always been done a certain way does not make it right.
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> _Because it's raining today we won't be going to the beach.
> The fact that it's raining today is keeping us from going to the beach._



Hola Cholo234, thanks for helping me! I had in mind this type of sentence "_Que participes en un concurso no significa necesariamente que ganes."_


----------



## Malbecblend

1) Oraciones con "el hecho de que"  require de subjuntivo en la segunda parte de la oración cuando la segunda parte de la frase habla de causa/efecto. Ej: El hecho de que el Estado desantendiera los subterraneos *provocó que* el servicio *descayera*. Otros verbos: hacer , permitir, impedir. 

2) Cuando la segunda parte de la oración no tiene que ver con causa/efecto sino con deducción lógica (con verbo afirmativo), la segunda parte de la oración va en indicativo. EJ: El hecho de que el Estado comprara los trenes *implica que* la mejora en el servicio de la Linea B no *debe *ser atribuida a los concesionarios.  Otros verbos: significar, indicar, quiere decir. 

3) Deducción lógica (verbo negativo). (Ej) El hecho de que haya habido un cambio espectacular en la Linea B *no implica que* la mejora *deba* ser atribuida a los concesionarios.


----------

